# Murray muscle bike help.



## bigqueezy (Jun 18, 2019)

First, I am a BMX guy. So please excuse my ignorance when it comes to muscle bikes. I picked up 2 muscle bikes in a package deal the 1st is a Murray Wildcat with no serial #. The second is a F5 Ranger. The second as far as I can figure out through my searching seems to be made by Murray for the Ranger bicycle company. Any info would help, I love the knowledge. On the Wildcat, is it did am I looking in the wrong place for serial number? Do you think it's possible the dropout was replaced? Could it be a fake?


----------



## Slick4d4d (Jun 19, 2019)

Don't think anything was replaced. As for the location of any number is there anything under the crank?


----------



## rfeagleye (Jun 19, 2019)

Nice pick ups there! The Wildcat was made after 1971. In 1971 they started sticking that BMA-6 sticker on the seat tube. from the looks of it, I would guess that is a 1973-1974 built bike.

The F-5 is very cool! That is a Murray Eliminator, just sold with a Ranger badge. That one looks like a 1969 or 1970, based on the seat and the pedals. It *should* have a serial number on the frame on the non-drive side rear dropout. See if there is one there and post it up, and then search this site for the "Murray Serial Number Project" and you'll find a post with a decode for the numbers. 

Hope that helps!


----------

